# حفر الدوائر الألكترونية



## ابو بحـر (14 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله بعد عدة تجارب توصلت الى ان احفر اي دائرة الكترونية على اي مادة طبعا للتجربة و لصنع دائرة واحدة اترككم مع الصور 





&



و بالنسبة الى مسألة الفيبر المطلي امر سهل حفر 2 دوزييم من الوجه لتبقى الفيبراية بالنسبة لي انا استخدم ادوات قياس ديجيتال و بإذن الله لا مكان للخطأو بالنسبة الى تثقيب البورد ايضا امر سهل فهناك طريقتان إما أن احفر الدائرة كاملة مع الثقوب بنفس الفريزة أو أن ارسم دوائر و ثقبها بريشة مختلفة و النتيجة ستكون واحدة الفرق سيكون بمدة العمل و في كلا الحالتين نحن نصنع دائرة واحدة للتجربة فمهما استغرقت من الوقت ستكون ارخص و اسرع من ان تصمم دائرة واحدة بمصنع لصناعة الدوائر
و ارجوا منك يا مشرفنا الغالي ان تكون ثقتك بأعمال أبو بحر كبيرة فأنا من أحد إعضاء الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع 

الحمد لله نجحت التجربة و كانت النتائج مذهلة و يمكن حفر الدوائر بالCNC و سأرفق صور نتيجة الحفر على خشبة و إذا استخدمت الفيبر المطلي بالنحاس بسماكة 8 دوزييم سيعطي نفس النتيجة التي ظهرت على الخشب و حسب خبرتي الحفر بالماكينة انظف من الحفر بالحمض , و الآن جاء دور قياس اللوحة فإذا كانت صورة الدائرة مأخوذة من برنامج تصميمها فحكما إذا حفرنا نفس القياس ستكون النتيجة ناجحة اما إذا كانت الصورة مصورة و هناك تغييربقياساتها ستكون النتيجة غير منطقية و اترككم مع الصور
و ملاحظة صغيرة هذه الدائرة كبيرة بحجم المازر بورد الخاصة بالكومبيوتر و هي لوحة تحكم لذلك نرى الفاصل بين الخطوط النحاسية كبير 


&  



 
&




و ايضا هناك خبر جديد انني استطيع تحويل صورة الدائرة الى فيكتور يعني ممكن ان اعدل بها و احذف منها و اضيف لها و سأرفق ملف فيكتور 
لدائرة تحكمl297&l298
ملف الفيكتور يمكن تحميله من الرابط بصيغة eps
http://www.zshare.net/download/77189911ec0232ab/ 
و من هذا الرابط بصيغة dxf
http://www.zshare.net/download/77190517e8fa3d50/ 
و بالنسبة الى الثقوب تظهر غير دائرية طبعا مو مشكلة و بعض الخطوط فيها تعرج ايضا ليست مشكلة فالحفر سيكون واضحا و هذه الأشياء تظهر على الشاشة فقط 
فالثقوب مهما كان شكلها نحن بمنتصفها سنثقب بريشة معينة و بذلك نكون حللنا مشكلة الثقوب و بالنسبة الى التعرج البسيط في بعض المناطق
نحن نراه لأنه مكبر اما على ارض الواقع تختلف الامور و إذا احببنا تهذيب الخطوط و تحسين الدائرة ممكن و كل شخص له هواية بموضوع معين ممكن يأبدع فييه و النتيجة ستكون من الأفضل الى افضل الافضل
و بالنهاية هذا العمل يتطلب ان تكون الماكينة صغيرة و ذات دقة عالية 
و المصمم يكون دقيق و خبير بعمله 
 ​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

تطورات رائعة أخي أبو بحر ، مبروك الإنجاز الجميل و من نجاح إلى نجاح بإذن الله .
بس عندي سؤال ماذا تقصد بالدوزييم ؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (14 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



وليد الحديدي قال:


> تطورات رائعة أخي أبو بحر ، مبروك الإنجاز الجميل و من نجاح إلى نجاح بإذن الله .
> بس عندي سؤال ماذا تقصد بالدوزييم ؟


اخي وليد اسعدني مرورك الدوزييم هو جزء من الميلي 1ميلي=5 دوزييم و هناك جهاز قياس صغير يستخدمه الصياغ يسمى الدوزييم هو مثل البياكوليس يمكن من خلاله قياس الرقائق بدقة عالية 
تحياتي لك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2010)

الأستاذ الكبير أبو بحر
الحقيقة أنني أتابع مواضيعك باهتمام دائم
وللعلم أنا قمت بعمل راوتر خاص بي بكافة مشتملاته حتى كروت التحكم الإلكترونية وكارت الإنترفيس.
وأقوم الآن باستعمال برنامج الأرت كام وبرنامج ماك 3
ولك فضل كبير علي بمواضيعك ونصائحك.

أنا اقوم بتصميم الـ layout الخاص بأي schematic ببرنامج Eagle
والبرنامج يقوم بتصدير الملف الخاص باللي أوت بامتداد Gerber
وتوجد برامج عدة متخصصة في تحويل هذا الامتداد إلى G-code بحيث يمكن تحميلها على الراوتر من خلال mach3

ولكن الحقيقة أن فكرتك الجديدة الخاصة بتحويل الصورة إلى فيكتور فكرة جديدة ولم أجربها.
وأكبر ميزة لها هي إمكانية استعمالها في حالة وجود اللاي أوت مرسوم جاهز على ملف PDF أو BMP وليس على الإيجل
تحياتي لك أستاذي الفاضل
وشكراً على إبداعك الدائم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2010)

سؤال للأستاذ أبو بحر
الـ Tool المستعملة في حفر الوجه النحاسي , ما هي سرعة RPM التي تقترحها للحفر على النحاس ؟؟
وهل هي Endmill أم Conical ?
وقطرها في حدود كم ؟؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الأستاذ الكبير أبو بحر
> الحقيقة أنني أتابع مواضيعك باهتمام دائم
> وللعلم أنا قمت بعمل راوتر خاص بي بكافة مشتملاته حتى كروت التحكم الإلكترونية وكارت الإنترفيس.
> وأقوم الآن باستعمال برنامج الأرت كام وبرنامج ماك 3
> ...


تحياتي لك يا اخي الغالي و أنا سعيد أنك تتابع مواضيعي و مشكور لثقتك بمواضيعي انها مواضيع مفيدة و بالتتيجة انا انشر مادة علمية ممكن يستفاد منها الكثير شرط اجتهادهم هم
و بالنسبة الى سرعة حفر النحاس انا اعمل بمجال الخشب و لا اعلم بالضبط كم ستكون السرعة و لكن حسب خبرتي حكما يجب ان تكون بطيئة نسبيا مع النحاس و بالنسبة الى الأدوات تختارها حسب العمل الذي تنوي القيام به إذا كان دقيق ممكن تستخدم الكونيك


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي وليد اسعدني مرورك الدوزييم هو جزء من الميلي 1ميلي=5 دوزييم و هناك جهاز قياس صغير يستخدمه الصياغ يسمى الدوزييم هو مثل البياكوليس يمكن من خلاله قياس الرقائق بدقة عالية
> تحياتي لك
> و السلام خير ختام


عذرا منك اخي وليد هناك خطأ بالقيمة الصح هو 1 ميلي =10 دوزييم و ليس 5 ارجو الإنتباه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صح كده المللي متر =10 دوزيم 

هذا جهاز الميكروميتر لقياس سمك الاشياء الدقيقة مثل سلك الملفات والمحولات






وهذه أشكال ريش او رؤوس الحفر على الواح الفيبر المغطاة بالنحاس





وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 يونيو 2010)

جهاز الميكروميتر المحيط الذي يدار باليد مقسم إلى خمسين جزء كل شرطة تمثل واحد من عشره من الدوزيم

واللفه الكامله تمثل خمسه دوزيم ولفتين تنقلك إلى شرطه على الجزء الثابت تمثل واحد مللي ولفة كاملة واحده تمثل نصف ميللي

والله اعلم

ان كنت اخطأت حد يصحح لي لإني من زماااااااااااااااااااان ما استخدمتش الميكروميتر من أيام لف المحولات


----------



## أحمد رأفت (17 يونيو 2010)

أولآا الف مبروك
ثانيآ انا مشروع تخرجى عمل ماكينة cnc لعمل الدوائر الألكترونية 
فهل من الممكن تساعدنا


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2010)

ittasil bi wa ana momkin asa3dak fi machrou3ak bisifa kassa


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 يونيو 2010)

شكراً أخي أبو بحر على التوضيح 
و عندي سؤال لو سمحت : هو بالعادة يكون سمك طبقة النحاس كم دوزييم ؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2010)

PCB Copper Thickness


The copper in a PCB is rated in ounces, and represents the thickness of 1 ounce of copper rolled out to an area of 1 square foot. For example a PCB that uses 1 oz. copper has a thickness of 1.4mils. 
1/2 oz. 0.7 mils 
1 oz. 1.4 mils 
2 oz. 2.8 mils 

1inch = 1000mils



http://www.asknumbers.com/InchesToMil.aspx
24mm=1000mils

1mil=0.024mm​


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



أحمد رأفت قال:


> أولآا الف مبروك
> ثانيآ انا مشروع تخرجى عمل ماكينة cnc لعمل الدوائر الألكترونية
> فهل من الممكن تساعدنا


تكرم يا غالي انا قاعد بالمنتدى بساعد اخواني و إذا زادوا واحد مو مشكلة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 يونيو 2010)

شكراً أخ طارق على المعلومات


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



وليد الحديدي قال:


> شكراً أخ طارق على المعلومات


اخي وليد تكملة لرد اخي طارق فهو اعطاك سماكات الفيبر فالنوع المستخدم للدوائر الصغيرة مثلا الخاصة بالماكينة اقصى حد لازم يكون 2 ميلي و ادنى حد 8دوزييم و لكن الأخير يصعب حفره 
تحياتي لك و لما تكون بزيارة لدمشق ممكن تتواصل معي 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

شكراً أخي أبو بحر و اني مفكر بزيارة لدمشق إذا كان عندكم مواد سي ان سي هناك لأني مقبل على مكينة جديدة


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



وليد الحديدي قال:


> شكراً أخي أبو بحر و اني مفكر بزيارة لدمشق إذا كان عندكم مواد سي ان سي هناك لأني مقبل على مكينة جديدة


تحياتي لك اخي وليد يوجد الكثير من المواد بدمشق و اليوم كنت بالسوق و شفت شغلات اكثر من ما كنت اتوقع استيبرات بكل الاحجام و موتورات سيرفو مجهزة للسي ان سي و السكك بكل القياسات و الرولمانات ايضا و كافة القطع الالكترونية 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

طيب ممكن أخي أبو بحر تعطيني فكرة عن أسعار الـ ball screw و الرولمانات في سوريا و إذا حصلت مثلاً price list كاملة متضمنة المحركات و الدرايفرات أكون ممنون جداً .
تحياتي لك أخي العزيز .


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



وليد الحديدي قال:


> طيب ممكن أخي أبو بحر تعطيني فكرة عن أسعار الـ ball screw و الرولمانات في سوريا و إذا حصلت مثلاً price list كاملة متضمنة المحركات و الدرايفرات أكون ممنون جداً .
> تحياتي لك أخي العزيز .


اخي وليد يسعد مساك انتظرني شي اسبوع انا عم اجهز لوحات تحكم اليوم انتهت البوردات فارغة بعد كم يوم بتنتهي اول لوحة و بجرب عليها و ان شاء الله سيتكلل عملي بالنجاح كما عودكم دائما عندها اصبح انا بحاجة هذه القطع و سأبحث عنها كلها فبعد دراستي للموضوع سوف ارسل لك النتيجة 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله أخ ابو بحر الله يعينك و تكمل شغلتك


----------



## plc control (23 يونيو 2010)

*salam alukom first of all i would like to thank abou baher for his great effort ,and ask him to accept my invitation so we can chat on private because I have too many things to discuss with you.*
*Second I saw a very good experience in designing and drawing but a lack knowledge in machining because to use a cnc machine efficiency you should be a good machinist so about RPM and feed this is depends on material so if you have soft material like brass aluminum wood you should go with high rpm and fast feed to get a good finish and also you should put in your mind your machine and setup rigidity as an example if I am using .75 end mill to machine aluminum piece I will set rpm to 7500 rpm and my feed to 100 t o 120 ipm so if you want to machine a pcb board let say using 1/32 end mill and your total depth of cut is lets say .03 inch I suggest to set your rpm 10000 and feed 30 ipm and may be you can go faster than that but I prefer to start with safe parameters then start increasing a general rule for using end mill if you want to know how much the maximum cut you can take on end mill generally it will be around half of its diameter and same for depth of cuts any way and these parameter are strongly depend on your setup and machine the and the quality of your cutting tool *
*In the end I would like to introduce my self my name is ali I studied machining and cnc programming in Canada I have been working for more than three years in this domain I worked in aerospace telecome companies and now I am working as cnc programmer for machining design and I would like to exchange experience through this great website *


----------



## plc control (23 يونيو 2010)

*salam alukom first of all i would like to thank abou baher for his great effort ,and ask him to accept my invitation so we can chat on private because I have too many things to discuss with you.*
*Second I saw a very good experience in designing and drawing but a lack knowledge in machining because to use a cnc machine efficiency you should be a good machinist so about RPM and feed this is depends on material so if you have soft material like brass aluminum wood you should go with high rpm and fast feed to get a good finish and also you should put in your mind your machine and setup rigidity as an example if I am using .75 end mill to machine aluminum piece I will set rpm to 7500 rpm and my feed to 100 t o 120 ipm so if you want to machine a pcb board let say using 1/32 end mill and your total depth of cut is lets say .03 inch I suggest to set your rpm 10000 and feed 30 ipm and may be you can go faster than that but I prefer to start with safe parameters then start increasing a general rule for using end mill if you want to know how much the maximum cut you can take on end mill generally it will be around half of its diameter and same for depth of cuts any way and these parameter are strongly depend on your setup and machine the and the quality of your cutting tool *
*In the end I would like to introduce my self my name is ali I studied machining and cnc programming in Canada I have been working for more than three years in this domain I worked in aerospace telecome companies and now I am working as cnc programmer for machining design and I would like to exchange experience through this great website *


----------



## plc control (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم الى اللاخ ابو بحر ارجو اضافتي الى قائمة الاصدقاء لاني اريد ان اتكلم معك في مواضيع انشاء الله ان تكون فيها خير الي والك والسلام


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



plc control قال:


> السلام عليكم الى اللاخ ابو بحر ارجو اضافتي الى قائمة الاصدقاء لاني اريد ان اتكلم معك في مواضيع انشاء الله ان تكون فيها خير الي والك والسلام


اين ميلك لأضيفك عندي 
​


----------



## chawkiz (4 يوليو 2010)

اين وصلت اعمالك يا ابو بحر ننتضر منك المزيد


----------



## ابو بحـر (5 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



chawkiz قال:


> اين وصلت اعمالك يا ابو بحر ننتضر منك المزيد


اخي الغالي شوقي كيف حالك انا حاليا مشغول بتجهيز مكونات الماكينة و تجربة فكرة جديدة بصناعة الماكينةو بعد فترة سأعود للتصميم و اضع اعمال جديدة , و الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع قدمت لي شهادة تقدير لمشاركتي بمعرض سيما الصناعي بدمشق و سأصور جميع لوحاتي يلي كانت بالمعرض و اضعها بالمنتدى و هذه صورة شهادة التقدير المقدمة لي 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us










​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 يوليو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي الغالي شوقي كيف حالك انا حاليا مشغول بتجهيز مكونات الماكينة و تجربة فكرة جديدة بصناعة الماكينةو بعد فترة سأعود للتصميم و اضع اعمال جديدة , و الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع قدمت لي شهادة تقدير لمشاركتي بمعرض سيما الصناعي بدمشق و سأصور جميع لوحاتي يلي كانت بالمعرض و اضعها بالمنتدى و هذه صورة شهادة التقدير المقدمة لي
> 
> 
> ​
> uploaded with imageshack.us​


في انتظار مشاهدة أعمالك يا أستاذ أبو بحر
أرجو ألا تتأخر علينا


----------



## plc control (6 يوليو 2010)




----------



## plc control (6 يوليو 2010)

salam aloukom this was my silver medal which i got through my participation in Montreal Olympic for vocational school and the compotation was on lathe and milling they give you a drawing for both and you should to do manual programming point to point and then setup your machine and you should finish in four hours ,material used is aluminum


----------



## chawkiz (6 يوليو 2010)

الله الله مبروك


----------



## khdroj (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الاحترام اخي ابو بحر


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



khdroj قال:


> كل الاحترام اخي ابو بحر


تحياتي لك اسعدني مرورك


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



chawkiz قال:


> الله الله مبروك


تحياتي لك اخي شوقي انا عم اجمع قطع الماكينة و لما الميكانيك يصبح جاهز لازم اتكلم معك علشان نكمل موضوع الدوائر و الدوائر انتهت و هي بحاجة الى تجريبو لكن ليكون الموضوع كامل لن اجرب الا بعد ان ينتهي الهيكل مية المية وقتها براسلك يا غالي انا لا ادخل كثيرا عندي طلبية كبيرة و غير متفرغ حاليا 
سلام لك و لجميع شباب تونس الابطال 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## المهندس008 (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعدة
كيفية تصدير ملف بصيغة DXF عبر برنامج eagle بالفصيل


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



المهندس008 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء المساعدة
> كيفية تصدير ملف بصيغة DXF عبر برنامج eagle بالفصيل


اخي الغالي انا لا اعمل على برنامج eagle و لكن اظن الامر يتعلق بتعليمة save us او بتعليمة export و عندها تختار الصيغة يلي انت تريدها و انتظر اخونا طارق بلال فهو يعرف كيف يصدر بهذه الصيغة ببرنامج الeagle فهو اختصاصه الكترون و دوائر 
تحياتي لك


----------

